# color bags



## dank specialist (Jan 23, 2007)

where can i order bags for making hash


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/IceOLator_Bags__25g.cfm?iProductID=617


----------



## Bojok (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's another link on Hash and Hash bags.........
http://www.informationon.com/bubble-hash-hashish/bubble-hash-bags.html#


----------



## the_riz (Jan 30, 2007)

can someone explain how these work? i mean i know the principal, but you put leaves and trimmings in, where deos the THC end up?


----------



## Hick (Jan 30, 2007)

try reading the "sticky" riz....
"How to make bubble hash"...


----------

